# banger world cup



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

any of you guys going to cowdenbeath this saturday for the banger world cup?

Should be a good day has been good the last couple of years.

:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm considering it, not been in years


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Wish i could but too far away


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Mmm. Sausages


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Wish i could but too far away


You could drive up and drop my Very Cherry off on the way :driver:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> any of you guys going to cowdenbeath this saturday for the banger world cup?
> 
> Should be a good day has been good the last couple of years.
> 
> :thumb:


Have never heard of this but got to agree mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sausages


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bgm46 said:


> Have never heard of this but got to agree mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sausages


you never heard of the banger world cup??? Its like a uk destruction derby. All sorts at the world cup usually a few hearses and ice cream vans racing.

@ mark, you know you want to! A lot of english guys come up for it, however most that participate usually dont get past the first race ( nothing angers a scottish banger racer quite like the sight of an england flag emblazoned across a competitors roof)!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

will google it, have had a sheltered life


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

mick1985 said:


> you never heard of the banger world cup??? Its like a uk destruction derby. All sorts at the world cup usually a few hearses and ice cream vans racing.
> 
> @ mark, you know you want to! A lot of english guys come up for it, however most that participate usually dont get past the first race ( nothing angers a scottish banger racer quite like the sight of an england flag emblazoned across a competitors roof)!


too far mate for me, love to go as i follow bangers all round the country. Firecracker, world final and wimby, hendesford is my local though:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bgm46 said:


> will google it, have had a sheltered life


the officia.l site is racewall.net for cowdenbeath mate :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

am there,no been in a long time,you on the bus with me??


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> am there,no been in a long time,you on the bus with me??


aye bud am on the bus too! Gud said you were coming your designated driver apparently lol. Hoppefully we get a good day for it. I need to get one of those seat things on friday coz you ends up freezing without wan best 2 quid you will ever spend mate :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not long to go now :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

is it just off the Dual that takes you to Kirkcaldy, Ive went past it a few time and wondered what it was


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

stevie_m said:


> is it just off the Dual that takes you to Kirkcaldy, Ive went past it a few time and wondered what it was


its in cowdenbeath football stadium, basically there is a track around the football pitch, quite a sight actually cant be good for the grass lol


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

How was it Mick?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bgm46 said:


> How was it Mick?


aye mate it was good, cheers.

i didnt get a chance to take much pics my phone was acting up but i will try get some up later, was all good apart from one guy getting hurt in one of the races (apparently he cracked some ribs)

and the kids in the mini stocks were ok too, again more pics to follow.

the only negative of it is the cold throug there it always seems bitterly cold.

after all the races are over they usually do a destruction derby for those wanting to can race, last one left running wins. last night they did it but had a £500 quid pot for the winner so that proved quite exciting.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> and the kids in the mini stocks were ok too, again more pics to follow.
> 
> .


I know one of the front runners in the Ministocks. Guy is superquick!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> I know one of the front runners in the Ministocks. Guy is superquick!


what was his name i cant quite remember the wee guys name but if you said it i would know, he was realy rapid tho, blue roof he is on ATM. is it something millers or something like that.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> what was his name i cant quite remember the wee guys name but if you said it i would know, he was realy rapid tho, blue roof he is on ATM. is it something millers or something like that.


Na he is a red top racer. Names Cammy.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Na he is a red top racer. Names Cammy.


if im not mistaken he won the third race of the night. the reason it stuck in my mind was we had some family of his sat near us and they were more than delighted when he won lol.

that millers one i mentioned won the other race he was proper quick too. for the age of them they dont seem to have much fear, no wonder many of them go on to do well in the F2s etc.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> aye mate it was good, cheers.
> 
> i didnt get a chance to take much pics my phone was acting up but i will try get some up later, was all good apart from one guy getting hurt in one of the races (apparently he cracked some ribs)
> 
> ...


Nice one, the reason its always cold - the fifers too tight to pay for any heating


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> too far mate for me, love to go as i follow bangers all round the country. Firecracker, world final and wimby, hendesford is my local though:thumb:


I used to make regular trips from Scotland down to Hednesford many moons ago when I was a photographer - a great track, very quick. I was never much of a banger fan though, the National Hot Rods were my favourites. If you're interested I have posted a stack of my old pics on a website - www.retrostox.co.uk :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Used to go a lot, not been in ages though - Bangers never my thing though, avoided these meets. Loved the BriSCA F2s, and remember some cracking races from years gone by at Cowdie (Kelly vs. Stanford in the wet sticks out in my memory )... Turnouts in F2s really low just now though it seems


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Used to go a lot, not been in ages though - Bangers never my thing though, avoided these meets. Loved the BriSCA F2s, and remember some cracking races from years gone by at Cowdie (Kelly vs. Stanford in the wet sticks out in my memory )... Turnouts in F2s really low just now though it seems


Dave - I take it you mean Keith or David Stanford? Pic below shows David battling with Darren Bingley from about 1992!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Franco50 said:


> Dave - I take it you mean Keith or David Stanford? Pic below shows David battling with Darren Bingley from about 1992!


Keith (33) in the above race - both had Colin Higman chassis, very closely matched cars and drivers.... wet is always great too, separates those who can drive from those who simply throw money at the sport 

Remember David Stanford racing too - they were both great drivers to watch. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stock car racing at its best (IMO) :car:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

You want a wet race - this wet enough?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

a lot of the excitement has gone from the F2s in the last few years, it was dominated by gordon moodie a couple of yers ago now his only real competition is chris burgoyne - mind you. it helps when you own a garage which fixes and builds F2s!!! (not taking away from the fact that burgoyne is a good driver, but having a car at peak condition cant hurt)


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Stock car racing at its best (IMO) :car:


Aye classic stuff indeed right down to the fisticuffs at the end!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> a lot of the excitement has gone from the F2s in the last few years, it was dominated by gordon moodie a couple of yers ago now his only real competition is chris burgoyne - mind you. it helps when you own a garage which fixes and builds F2s!!! (not taking away from the fact that burgoyne is a good driver, but having a car at peak condition cant hurt)


Things don't change that much though, when I was a photographer at Racewall in the early 90s it was Rob Speak who was dominant in the F2s. Every era seems to have someone who is head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> I used to make regular trips from Scotland down to Hednesford many moons ago when I was a photographer - a great track, very quick. I was never much of a banger fan though, the National Hot Rods were my favourites. If you're interested I have posted a stack of my old pics on a website - www.retrostox.co.uk :wave:


Cheers for posting the link :thumb:
Recognise so many cars from back then, the R Speak 1300cc screamer at the Livi motorshow rocketed it's engine IIRC by going through the infamous pitgate puddle 

John


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Franco50 said:


> Things don't change that much though, when I was a photographer at Racewall in the early 90s it was Rob Speak who was dominant in the F2s. Every era seems to have someone who is head and shoulders above the others.


This is true - there's always a driver whose dominant, and part of the excitement is watching the others chase. Speakie seemed unstoppable in his day

Early 2000s saw Moodie arrive on the scene, with some cracking battles between him and Stuart Gilchrist (477) who's left the scene, and Keith Brown (82) who also doesn't seem to be about anymore... A lot of the stars and superstars that I remember watching and the excitement seems lost to a much poorer turnout of cars numbers wise, but then times and drivers change. Must get myself back to the Racewall again soon, and catch up properly with the action in the tooz again


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Franco50 said:


> I used to make regular trips from Scotland down to Hednesford many moons ago when I was a photographer - a great track, very quick. I was never much of a banger fan though, the National Hot Rods were my favourites. If you're interested I have posted a stack of my old pics on a website - www.retrostox.co.uk :wave:


Thats a cracking link, thanks for posting that :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Thats a cracking link, thanks for posting that :thumb:


Cheers Dave. I once took a series of shots of Dave Stanford rolling over another F2 and his car stood vertically on its front bumper for about 2-3 seconds before crashing down on its roof and I am damned if I can lay my hands on the negatives which frustrates me like hell!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Franco50 said:


> Cheers Dave. I once took a series of shots of Dave Stanford rolling over another F2 and his car stood vertically on its front bumper for about 2-3 seconds before crashing down on its roof and I am damned if I can lay my hands on the negatives which frustrates me like hell!


I have that incident on an EPV video... if you could find the pics, I'd love to see them. Classic F2 action.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I have that incident on an EPV video... if you could find the pics, I'd love to see them. Classic F2 action.


Believe me if I could find the negs I'd be doing cartwheels (a major feat at my age) as I was desperate to put them on the website but I have hunted high and low and cannot find them.


----------

